# The Power of Introverts



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I just watched this TED talk by Susan Cain, "The Power of Introverts," and thought of you all SASers.

I could really relate to her talk and appreciate someone speaking about this issue at TED! What do you think?

She talks about the importance of introverts in the world - creators, innovators, thinkers, writers and even leaders.She also speaks about how our school system and culture favours extroverts and why this is such a shame.

I've always been introverted since being a child. And there have been times I've tried to fit in. I love reading. I don't enjoy clubbing or drinking parties. I enjoy cafes, picnics and chats with close friends. I don't have a huge database of friends, just a handful who I'm close with.

Like Susan I also went down the legal path, rather down the writers path thinking that somehow I needed to be more outgoing and assertive. Overcoming SA, learning confidence and speaking skills and going outside my comfort zone was a positive thing in my life. Yet neglecting my introversion, creativity and need for solitude has backfired on me so many times in my life. I've finally learnt to embrace the introvert and appreciate that part of myself.

We don't want to deny our natural inclinations, just to fit into a society that for the most parts is unhealthy and unbalanced. Though we do want to shed the anxiety, pain and isolation, we never want to shed that part of us that looks inwardly.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow. That's so creepy, I just watched that TED talk this morning. 

Have you read her book?


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link ainsleigh


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

true


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

kanra said:


> Wow. That's so creepy, I just watched that TED talk this morning.
> 
> Have you read her book?


Nope I haven't. Would love to!

Have you?


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

I just finished reading her book.... best thing Ive read in a while


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Shredder said:


> I just finished reading her book.... best thing Ive read in a while


Will definitely get myself a copy.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

ainsleigh said:


> Will definitely get myself a copy.


Its worth the read. So much of what she says makes sense to me. I read on her website that she was doing a talk on TED but forgot to check it out. Might go and have a look now


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Its encouraging to watch her talk in the Video as in her book she goes into great details about the panic attacks that she used to go through before public talking


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Shredder said:


> Its encouraging to watch her talk in the Video as in her book she goes into great details about the panic attacks that she used to go through before public talking


Yeah it really is empowering to hear someone else work up the courage to speak about their introversion head on like this. There is such a strong current in this society towards extroversion.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

ainsleigh said:


> Nope I haven't. Would love to!
> 
> Have you?


I'm reading it, actually. Definitely worth a read! :yes


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

After watching the full video I have to say that there were some parts that I thought she was really struggling with and seemed very uncomfortable. I guess taking her concept on the whole intro/extro thing it makes sense. A true introvert will never be 100% comfortable in that situation but she battled her way through it and I think she did a pretty good job. I think I hold more respect and admiration for a public talker that has to confront their fear head-on to get their point across rather than a person that loves being the centre of the attention and thrives on it ... I guess maybe its because I can empathise with the introvert perspective more.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i think this take on introversion and speaking about it publicly is a much needed breath of fresh air. i can imagine the number of people out there who feel like square pegs trying to shove themselves into round holes, simply because the world as a whole is engineered for extroversion. how many out there must feel that there *must* be something wrong with them because they simply don't fit that mold? 

i saw the book in a bookstore just last night. i will definitely be getting myself a copy, but probably from amazon. for my kindle....


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Shredder said:


> After watching the full video I have to say that there were some parts that I thought she was really struggling with and seemed very uncomfortable. I guess taking her concept on the whole intro/extro thing it makes sense. A true introvert will never be 100% comfortable in that situation but she battled her way through it and I think she did a pretty good job. I think I hold more respect and admiration for a public talker that has to confront their fear head-on to get their point across rather than a person that loves being the centre of the attention and thrives on it ... I guess maybe its because I can empathise with the introvert perspective more.


Yeah absolutely. You can see she really is an introvert and you can see how much she's having to overcome to be there. Her message came through loud and clear, even though her delivery wasn't perfect. I always have respect for those who show the parts of themselves that are vulnerable and are being authentic. That's courage.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

leonardess said:


> i think this take on introversion and speaking about it publicly is a much needed breath of fresh air. i can imagine the number of people out there who feel like square pegs trying to shove themselves into round holes, simply because the world as a whole is engineered for extroversion. how many out there must feel that there *must* be something wrong with them because they simply don't fit that mold?
> 
> i saw the book in a bookstore just last night. i will definitely be getting myself a copy, but probably from amazon. for my kindle....


It is indeed an extrovert's world. Her talk was sooo necessary...


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

ainsleigh said:


> That's courage.


 I Agree!!!:clap



leonardess said:


> how many out there must feel that there *must* be something wrong with them because they simply don't fit that mold?


With downward diverted gaze Shredder slowly raises his hand... ooops I hate writing about myself in the third person  :b


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

GREAT book. Easy to digest, very informative and totally inspirational. I feel so much more secure with who I am now. It's unreal. This and 'The Power of Now' have been a huge one-two punch for helping me learn how to view myself and the world in general in a more healthy and realistic way.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> GREAT book. Easy to digest, very informative and totally inspirational. I feel so much more secure with who I am now. It's unreal. This and 'The Power of Now' have been a huge one-two punch for helping me learn how to view myself and the world in general in a more healthy and realistic way.


Awesome! Two books to add to my collection.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I liked the TED talk. I haven't read her book, but I'm currently reading "The Introvert Advantage: How to Thrive in an Extrovert World" by Marti Olsen Laney.


----------



## ahoyhoyable (Mar 18, 2012)

Heard of her but haven't watched the vid yet. Will do.



laura024 said:


> I liked the TED talk. I haven't read her book, but I'm currently reading "The Introvert Advantage: How to Thrive in an Extrovert World" by Marti Olsen Laney.


Yep I've read it too. Helped me understand that part of myself a bit better.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I liked the TED talk. I haven't read her book, but I'm currently reading "The Introvert Advantage: How to Thrive in an Extrovert World" by Marti Olsen Laney.


Oh awesome. What's it like so far?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ainsleigh said:


> Oh awesome. What's it like so far?


It's interesting and has good information. There's just one section I question, because the author claims shyness is social anxiety. It isn't necessarily, although shyness can lead to SA. The author also says schizoid people fear close relationships. I was always taught people with avoidant personality disorder fear relationships, whereas schizoid people have no desire for them.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

laura024 said:


> It's interesting and has good information. There's just one section I question, because the author claims shyness is social anxiety. It isn't necessarily, although shyness can lead to SA. The author also says schizoid people fear close relationships. I was always taught people with avoidant personality disorder fear relationships, whereas schizoid people have no desire for them.


Yeah thats very true shyness and SA aren't the same thing.


----------

